# [SOLVED] kpilot and bluetooth trouble

## flazz

i'm new the pda's and i dont have windows, so i'm a little confused on how everything is supposed to work. I have a Palm T|X, kde with the use flag pda, and a bluetooth enabled computer. 

i have my kernel set up and the system configured for bluetooth as per the howto. its working fine with obex sending files back and forth from the pda to the pc, but its syncing i'm totaly lost.

everytime i press the hotsync button on the pda, KBluetoothD starts a "Bluetooth Serial Chat".

kpilot has an entry for a device, the default is /dev/pilot. i have no idea what that really means, but it looks more like a cradle or usb renamed from udev or something.

could someone shed some light on the subject? thanks in advance

[SOLEVED, with network hotsync, not bluetooth, much faster, all i had to do was turn the firewall off and it popped up automagically]

----------

## badchien

I have a Palm TX as well. Isn't it great?

In order to make bluetooth sync work, I had to disable serial chat in the kbluetoothd config... Configuration -> Configure Services. 

I have kpiliot set to use /dev/rfcomm1 which is created when the bluetooth connection is established between my palm and the pc.

Just in case you ever need to bluetooth sync, that's how I did it.

----------

## flazz

did the sync work properly for you?

after further inspection, Kontact had duplicates of all the TODOs on the palm, and the calendar in Kontact was wiped out.

am i using this thing right, is it linux? should i be using windows? i could probably use udev to link /dev/pilot from /dev/rfcomm1.

i hope you're being sarcastic because it isn't great so far  :Smile: .

----------

## badchien

Actually I haven't had many problems at all. I was being serious, I love my Palm TX. I hotsync every few days (over bluetooth) and it works great. It can be a little slow, but when I'm in a hurry I just do a FastSync (you can set the sync type in kpilot). I've never synced with a windows pc; only linux with kpilot and bluetooth.

I'm not sure what to suggest about the duplicate items except to delete the records from the palm and resync (but make sure all your Kontact data is backed up somewhere first). I saw this problem once with duplicate Notes, but it hasn't happened since.

Just in case, I do make periodic backups of my contact/calendar/tasks data on the pc (I use Kontact) and of my Palm backup data. That way if something really bad happens, like a hotsync results in lost/deleted data, then you can easily restore it and resync.

----------

## flazz

i did a master reset on the palm and it seems stable not, but kpilot keeps freezing at the end of every sync, actutally kipilotDeamon throws a sig11.

i'm using the kdepim metapackage, any advice on how to get a stable kpilot install?

btw what did you do to setup /dev/rfcomm1? i cant find it when i'm connecting.

----------

## David916

I have an interesting problem, hopefully solvable. I am trying to sync my Palm TX over bluetooth with my computer. I can use obex to send files back and forth from both my palm and phone to the computer so I know they are communicating and paired.

When I open the prefs on the palm and hit the connect button I can connect to the computer, rfcomm0 is created and read/write by my user. But when I try to hotsync over bluetooth it gives me the error "Unable to initiate HotSync operation because the port is in use by another application"

This is quite frustrating, any advice?

----------

## happyoutkast

Ok, so what do you suggest for those of us not fortunate enough to have bluetooth on our computers? I have been trying to sync via the USB cable and so far have yet to have a successful hotsync. Network is not an option 'cause for some stupid reason my palm won't connect to my wireless access point (I don't know why, it works well with others and all my other wireless computers connect just fine)....meh, as much as I hate windows, I really don't want to have to use it just to do an effing hot sync.

----------

## badchien

I am doing my bluetooth sync with a little manual assistance currently. Before each sync I run:

```
sudo sdptool add --channel 1 SP

sudo rfcomm listen /dev/rfcomm1 1 &
```

Obviously I've set granted myself permission to use sudo with sdptool and rfcomm. I set this up a while ago but I think I did it because I couldn't get udev to set the permissions properly on /dev/rfcomm1. This isn't at all elegant but it got me able to sync and I've not had time to make it better yet. I run those commands with a script that I kick off with a shortcut key-combo.

Also I have my /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf set like this:

```
rfcomm0 {

  # Automatically bind the device at startup

  bind no;

  # Bluetooth address of the device

  device 00:70:E0:AB:AB:AB;

  # RFCOMM channel for the connection

  channel 1;

  # Description of the connection

  #comment "Example Bluetooth device";

  comment "Palm T|X";

}

```

Again, I am sure there is a better way, but this works for me for now.

As for the question about usb sync, I'm no help. I've never plugged my T|X into usb. I stubbornly refused to do that because I wanted to get bluetooth working. I would see what you can do about troubleshooting your connection to your AP. You got the SSID correct? Remember it's case sensitive. WPA passphrase correct? Did you try it and retry it again? I've been able to connect to every AP I've tried with the T|X. It's wlan radio/sw seems to be pretty good I think.

----------

## happyoutkast

I know the ssid is right since it scanned for and found it, same with the passkey. I have tried it several times and each time it errors out. So this still leaves me with NO way to connect to my pc. Bad thing is, it's only some linksys AP's I have a problem with, most other AP's are fine.

----------

## badchien

Are you in fact using WPA? I made an assumption. If you are using WEP instead then... you should switch to WPA.

----------

## happyoutkast

yes, I am using WPA, I was for a time using WPA 2, however someone on my network couldn't connect with the WPA 2 on, not to mention linux doesn't support it yet (which doesn't matter as I found out linux doesn't support my wireless card AT ALL either, which is why I have a win2k box as a router now...).

----------

## Maximus2000

I cannot seem to get it to work either with my T3. I have file transfer working but the only way I can see to get /drv/rfcomm1 created is to do what badchien does and 

 *Quote:*   

> sudo sdptool add --channel 1 SP 
> 
> sudo rfcomm listen /dev/rfcomm1 1 &

 

However I get this error in kpilot

```
21:42:09 Pilot device /dev/rfcomm1 is not read-write.

21:42:10 Trying to open device /dev/rfcomm1...

21:42:10 Could not open device: /dev/rfcomm1 (will retry)
```

----------

## happyoutkast

so...it looks like we're both equally screwed!!! yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## loony

 *Maximus2000 wrote:*   

> I cannot seem to get it to work either with my T3. I have file transfer working but the only way I can see to get /drv/rfcomm1 created is to do what badchien does and 
> 
>  *Quote:*   sudo sdptool add --channel 1 SP 
> 
> sudo rfcomm listen /dev/rfcomm1 1 & 
> ...

 

It's a permission problem, add this to your /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules

```

KERNEL=="rfcomm[0-9]*", NAME="%k", GROUP="dialout", MODE="0660"

```

You have to be in dialout group to use the port after the udev rules change. Restart bluetooth

```

/etc/init.d/bluetooth restart

```

loony

----------

